# Post A Picture Of A Famous Local Item After The Previous One Has Been Solved



## hauntedtexan (May 20, 2017)

Here is number one!


----------



## jujube (May 20, 2017)

The Aurora Bridge Troll in Seattle.

OK, where's this:


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 20, 2017)

Arcadia Oklahoma!


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 20, 2017)

Arcadia Oklahoma!

View attachment 37762
if it looks familiar, it's also my avatar


----------

